# Day 35 of Mike's Tapes...



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

and 0% improvement.Is this normal? When do people usually start seeing results?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mikee, You are certainly not alone in having no improvement at only 35 days into it. Everyone is different in terms of their rate of improvement. If you read some of the other threads in this forum, you will find that some of us, including myself, did not see any improvements until well after the sessions were completed. Your subcon mind deals with whatever it needs to first, and you need time for it to convert over to new beliefs. Do not be discouraged or give up....just keep at it and be patient with yourself. You have had IBS most likely longer than 35 days, and it will take time. But it will happen. Hang in there, and keep us posted when you are farther along or have completed the program. Take care!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mikee, there really is no standard time with this, however let me know about your symptoms, how long have you had IBS and if you have any other conditions and that will help us. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

I have had IBS for 5 years, D type. For me the worst part of my day is in the morning. About 10 minutes after I get up my stomoch start to bother me. Urgency is the worst part which can make for an uncomportable drive into work. I have no other mediacal conditions. Mike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mike, I have had IBS for 15 years and your same symptoms, but toward the last 5 years, I was almost to the point of incapacitation with pain and D and very well know the situation you describe regarding driving and being out of access to a bathroom. I am so much better after Mike's tapes, but as I mentioned, it happened in its own time. What you describe is certainly part of the norm, everyone is different in terms of responding to the tapes. You can take some proactive measures in the meantime, which you most likely already do: get up earlier to lessen stress, watch what you eat if you have certain triggers, etc.It may be interesting to note, if on mornings that you are not working and are able to be at home, if you have the urgency and stomach problems on those mornings. Monitor the way you feel then, and that tells you that you are able to feel well sometimes. Success brings more success, and just let the program take its course.Good luck to you


----------

